# Another newbie with bike questions and bike ID (if possible)



## andy100 (8 Oct 2008)

Hi there,

I decided to start cycling again after 12 years - to get to work and for generally getting about, but when I was a teenager I used to love using a bike to get around town - and after 4 years of walking to work wanted a cheap & quicker means of transport!

So I bought a second-hand mountain bike at the weekend to use, with a view to possibly upgrading once I was sure that I'd stick with the cycling or when the bike wears out.

Now I'm wondering if I should've just spent a bit more and got a new bike? Firstly, I'm finding the bike I got to be a little sluggish on the roads plus I'm a little worried about it's general road-worthiness, but am loathe to spend out on getting it checked out & fixed up if I'm going to just upgrade. Should I upgrade to a hybrid as I'm only really riding on roads (though Oxford's roads aren't the greatest!) and across a very bumpy field each day?

It's a Radford Commanche mountain bike (with front suspension and front disk brakes) and is pretty lightweight, but it's still a mountain bike. 

There's very little info about the brand 'Radford' online, except for one reference that it might be a re-badged Claud Butler/Falcon - does anyone have any other info or knows if it's an ok brand?

Sorry for a rambling post!

Andy


----------



## mickle (8 Oct 2008)

Pictures? 

I've never heard of Radford which makes me think that it be an 'entry level'* bike so perhaps not worth spending on as you say. 


*Entry level; a polite way of saying cheap and nasty without upsetting people.


----------



## punkypossum (8 Oct 2008)

mickle said:


> Pictures?
> 
> I've never heard of Radford which makes me think that it be an 'entry level'* bike so perhaps not worth spending on as you say.
> 
> ...




OI!!!! My bike is entry level and it is NOT cheap and nasty, sniff...grumble!!!


----------



## mickle (8 Oct 2008)

punkypossum said:


> OI!!!! My bike is entry level and it is NOT cheap and nasty, sniff...grumble!!!



Your bike is not 'entry level' at all!!

Visit Woolworth's or ASDA's cycle dept for an definition of entry level.

Jeesh!


----------



## punkypossum (8 Oct 2008)

It is according to lots of websites (they vary between beginner friendly and entry level ), but yes, I suppose compared to a tesco bike it's rather advanced!


----------



## andy100 (8 Oct 2008)

Well I fancied going out on my (rapidly appearing $h!t) bike at lunchtime so popped down to the two local independent bike shops which fortunately are close together. 

After chatting with the guys in both shops, I think I've narrowed my choices down to a couple of bikes which I can afford in my range (even after the Cycle to Work scheme thingy):

Ridgeback Motion 
Giant CRS 4.0

which are both about £230, plus the cost of mudguards, etc which will take the cost of either to about £265 before any reductions.

Has anybody got either of these bikes or opinions before I choose one over the other? They look about the same spec on paper, but are sold at diferent shops so I can't do a direct comparison in person!

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## mickle (8 Oct 2008)

They are both good bikes and probably built in the same (Giant) factory.


----------



## grhm (8 Oct 2008)

I've got a Giant CRS 3.0 City - slightly higher spec than the 4.0 and the "City" meant it came with guards and pannier rack. Cost £295 and I think it's great. Sooo much better than my old bike (the second cheapest in the shop - £60 new - after it's predecessor was nicked)

If you've got a cheap crap bike, I suspect either of your choices will be a much better ride.

If you can ask to have a test ride on both and go for which ever feels/fits better.


----------



## andy100 (8 Oct 2008)

Cheers for the replies!

I didn't realise that Ridgeback were built alongside Giants?! (though tbh I don't really know much about bikes, except the sub £100 range will probably last all of 5 minutes!).

I'm not overjoyed that I can't find out anything on the Radford I bought and it doesn't exactly fill me with confidence! If I'm going to stick with this cycling lark I'd rather buy something which makes it easier and more worthwhile, but then again, if I'm *not* going to stick with riding don't want to be lumped with an (expensive to me at least) bike! Such a hard decision to make while I'm still getting used to riding again and aching!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (8 Oct 2008)

you could try putting slick tyres on as a cheapish first measure. it will make a big difference from knobblies on tarmac and even light trails.

if the bike's still awful to ride, your best bet is a new bike. you could always keep the tyres as spares if your new bike is a 26" wheeled one.


----------



## andy100 (8 Oct 2008)

alecstilleyedye said:


> you could try putting slick tyres on as a cheapish first measure. it will make a big difference from knobblies on tarmac and even light trails.
> 
> if the bike's still awful to ride, your best bet is a new bike. you could always keep the tyres as spares if your new bike is a 26" wheeled one.



I'm loath to spend any cash on this bike tbh as I can't quite get my head around the fact that it's second-hand so I don't know it's history. I really should have just saved myself a lot of mental anguish and bought new in the first place!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (10 Oct 2008)

I appreciate your quandary - I am an almost identical position. However as I have decided that when I can upgrade I will still be riding a similar (al be it lighter and better built) bike I justify buying bits like tyres, bars, pedals for this one as I can swap then out or have spares when the new bike comes along.

I would also recommend getting the bike a fill service. Amazing what new bearings and a lube job can do to the feel of a bike. :-)




andy100 said:


> I'm loath to spend any cash on this bike tbh as I can't quite get my head around the fact that it's second-hand so I don't know it's history. I really should have just saved myself a lot of mental anguish and bought new in the first place!


----------

